# My new puppy....



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wanted you all to know that I brought home my new little boy, on Saturday. His name is Mack and he is 12 weeks old today. 

He is so laid back and just takes it all in and is (so far) much different that the other puppies I have had, which were goldens. I guess I will see how much he changes over the next several days or if he's really going to be this easy. We shall see. I just love how low key he has been so far.
He loves the air vents and is always near one. He's so far proven to be completely housebroken and I'm being careful with keeping him crated when I can't watch him, but he is doing pretty well. Wanting to chew on the blinds and rocking chair etc, but certainly no worse than a golden


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, he's SO cute and fluffy!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh good lord....he's adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, is he adorable! Congrats on the newest addition!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Darn! He's so cute!!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks 
We are practicing walking on a leash so we can go out in public without me being humiliated! Puppy class starts end of Sept. so we have plenty of time...


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Mack is so cute. His nose looks so kissable :smooch:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Help me out ~ collie or sheltie? I am guessing collie, but it's been so long since I've seen a collie or sheltie puppy I am not sure! We had a dear, dear tri male collie that had gone to the bridge about 2 yrs ago now. He was 12. Awesome dog! A bit more on the perimeter of things than our goldens, but just the gentlest soul! He was our son's first dog, and it was so hard, at 16, to lose him -- his childhood friend!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is adorable-congratulations!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! I can't wait to see more pictures - keep us posted on how the little guy is doing!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

cute cute cute.... its amazing how these various breeds can be so different... are you going to show him??? 
congrats


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

He is GORGEOUS! My grandparents raise rough collies and showed for their CGC's, obedience, advanced, etc. They were simply the sweetest and most glorious dogs. My mother had Tawnie, a tri-color rough Collie when she met my father, and I grew up with him. Stunning. This pup takes me back to those years. Thanks so much for posting and keep US posted!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Welcome home little Max. He's so adorable.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh my, I just want to pick up your beautiful boy and give him many kisses. Too cute.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a sweetie-pie!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

what a CUTE little furball!! Love the frog leg picture, that always cracks me up! Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awwwwww. SO CUTE! Congrats.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hard to tell scale from the photo's. But looking at those legs and feet I am guessing Collie, not Sheltie.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He is sooo cute, and I LOVE his name!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh I adore him!! I'm going to doggie-nap him. I've always wanted a rough coated collie!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Help me out ~ collie or sheltie? ... A bit more on the perimeter of things than our goldens, but just the gentlest soul!


Mack is a collie, after reading Albert Payson Terhune as a kid, I have always wanted one. This seemed like good timing. It's funny, your observation about your old boy seems to be spot on (at least so far) for this puppy. I spent the whole first week wondering if something might be making him feel not quite himself because he is not always right in the middle of everything all the time. I've only ever had golden puppies and so this is a whole new ball of wax for me. 

He is very easy going and just sort of takes it all in. I love hearing the nice stories about everyone's collies. I would love to see photos!


----------

